# FBI Says Extremists Driving School Buses



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*FBI Says Extremists Driving School Buses*

(hosted.ap.org) 
Members of extremist groups have signed up as school bus drivers in the United States, counterterror officials said Friday, in a cautionary bulletin to police. An FBI spokesman said "parents and children have nothing to fear."


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Boy times sure do change, when I was a kid and took the bus there were a lot of whackos driving. Most of them would have country music blaring out of their boom boxes, but yelled at the kids if they played their music.

I had one driver who took it upon himself to enforce the no-parking zone infront of a coffe shop. He'd sideswipe the cars to try and take off their mirror.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

All my drivers were combat vets, you pissed them off and your ass was on the side of the road.This is just nuts, why dont we just plant bombs in the buses for them too.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

The wheels of jihad go 'round and 'round...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I worry more about the american trash that work for these bus companies, thats why I drive my children to school!! Here in ASSACHUSETTS we dont finger print applicants for these and other types of jobs. Now how scarry is that!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

they are prolly driving taxis and running 7-11's and only keeping them open to 10:45 too!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*FBI: Extremists seek school bus work*

*FBI: Extremists seek school bus work*

WASHINGTON - Suspected members of extremist groups have signed up as school bus drivers in the United States, counterterror officials said Friday, in a cautionary bulletin to police. An FBI spokesman said, "Parents and children have nothing to fear." 
Asked about the alert notice, the FBI's Rich Kolko said, "There are no threats, no plots and no history leading us to believe there is any reason for concern," although law enforcement agencies around the country were asked to watch out for kids' safety.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070316/ap_on_re_us/school_bus_extremists


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: FBI: Extremists seek school bus work*

its bad enough that parents have to fear friggin sex offenders who drive the buses, and now the extremists. Thats why I drive my kids to school.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FBI: Extremists seek school bus work*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26714


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: FBI: Extremists seek school bus work*

Nothing to fear? Talk about wishful thinking.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe the have copies of GTA: Vice City


----------

